# spooling a bait caster



## WV1951 (Mar 10, 2020)

So I thought I would start a new thread rather than continue on the one regarding Kast King reels.
Ended up with a Piscifun, and the manual shows how add new line. The pic shows the new line spool is fed from the bottom with the rotation being clockwise. I though the opposite, googled a few sites and every one says the line should be fed from the top of the new line spool. After a couple of emails, and either a communication or translation problem, they gave me their technical/warranty guy's name and number. Called and discussed with him, and he said it definitely should be fed from the bottom, which in effect reverses the memory the line coming off of the spool. He also tournament fishes, and does this several time a year through the tournament season.
Why so many instructions on reputable web sites stating the opposite?


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 10, 2020)

I would have the same issue with that instruction. Seems backwards. FYI, another Piscifun video says the line should be coming off the end of the spool. That method works for spinning reels but I wouldn't do it for a baitcasting reel. . 

I put the line on so it loads on the reel the same way that it was on the spool. Meaning, it should come off the top of the spool. 

Maybe the guys making the video are in the southern hemisphere where everything is backwards. Haha


----------



## WV1951 (Mar 11, 2020)

The instructions do have it coming off the side for spinning. The guy I spoke with was in Tenn., so the southern hemisphere thing doesn't apply, lol.


----------



## Scott F (Mar 12, 2020)

I use braided line which does not have any memory so it doesn’t matter which way the line comes off the spool.


----------

